# Wilikinson Co. - 400 acres



## dmorrison1207 (Jul 9, 2020)

have 400 acres leased. looking to share lease with 4 others. mix hardwoods and natural pine. stands inplace. $1200 person plus water/electric. camp area currently only has 1 rv hookup 30amp. more can be added. PM for more info.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 13, 2020)

What part of Wilkinson county?


----------



## jwhuntjr (Jul 13, 2020)

Are there any more openings left?


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Jul 14, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> What part of Wilkinson county?


just outside gordon


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Jul 14, 2020)

jwhuntjr said:


> Are there any more openings left?


4 spots available


----------



## Lee1989 (Aug 3, 2020)

How close are you to Dublin, Ga?


----------



## jwhuntjr (Aug 3, 2020)

I am back home in Fl


----------



## jwhuntjr (Aug 3, 2020)

Nevermind! Sorry.


----------



## Bashun0719 (Aug 5, 2020)

dmorrison1207 said:


> 4 spots available


R there any spots left


----------



## Ernest03 (Aug 6, 2020)

I am interested but have a few questions.


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 11, 2020)

no more spots left.


----------

